# Finance Forum?



## Lisa23 (Aug 23, 2004)

Was that going to happen? I know a lot of ladies would love it.


----------



## Hadiyah (Aug 23, 2004)

I would like it!


----------



## M_BYRON_M (Aug 23, 2004)

Me too


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 23, 2004)

me three.


----------



## auntybe (Aug 23, 2004)

I would like it too.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Aug 23, 2004)

That would be great!


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 23, 2004)

with all these divisions (ie entertainment, finance, fashion, etc etc) what will off topic be?  the personal problem lounge?  just curious


----------



## zoya_j (Aug 24, 2004)

a finance forum would be great


----------



## KaiT (Aug 24, 2004)

ITA would love to see that as well


----------

